# Topwater video I just finished



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I had been hammering some gills at a local public pond and decided to get some topwater strikes on camera. It's not easy by yourself, but I got some good footage. Mostly gills, a couple of small bass also decided to play, fun on the 3wt! 

*edit: and of course the camera battery ran out about 2 minutes before I caught the fish at the end in the still photo, yet another Fish Ohio gill from the same public pond, another 9.5"er.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i saw a couple of idiots take about 30 gills out of that pond a few days ago, awesome so much for catch and release


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> i saw a couple of idiots take about 30 gills out of that pond a few days ago, awesome so much for catch and release


whats wrong with taking gills>?? Best tasting fresh-water fish there is....nice video! love it


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

nice job,tc. i really enjoyed it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice vid i love to catch gill off of topwater flys.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> whats wrong with taking gills>?? Best tasting fresh-water fish there is....nice video! love it


Nothing wrong with it if it is allowed, but at that pond there are signs up that say to C&R all fish. This is another reason why it only takes a few morons to ruin a good thing for everyone. This pond is public out of someone's good graces, and folks leaving garbage around and not following the rules is a great way to get it closed off for everyone.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice video. My brother turned me onto flyfishing this spring. I still have yet to catch any trout or pretty much of anything with my flyrod out of a river, so I stick to the panfish. It's easier until I get the hang of it, plus keps the sprits high.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fish Til I Die said:


> Nice video. My brother turned me onto flyfishing this spring. I still have yet to catch any trout or pretty much of anything with my flyrod out of a river, so I stick to the panfish. It's easier until I get the hang of it, plus keps the sprits high.


Personally I think that's the best way to learn. If you start out with something like panfish or anything in non-moving water (lake, pond), you can focus on your casting, detecting strikes, and getting those basics down. Jumping right into moving water as a new fly fisherman can be sensory overload, in my opinion. Casting, locating fish, dealing with current, mending line, detecting strikes, etc... can be a little overwhelming early on.


----------

